# Cutiebunny49's Trading Thread! [H] Lucky, Lolly, Stitches [W] JULIAN, Wolfgang, Lopez



## cutiebunny49 (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi!~ Welcome to my trading thread! I'm close to getting all of the cards I want for my personal collection, and because I have so many extras I thought why not post here! ^^ I live in the United States, but I don't mind shipping internationally  Anything with a * next to it means that I really want them! I will gravitate to trading * for *, but I'm really open to all offers! Thank you!

*WILL ONLY TRADE LOLLY, STITCHES OR LUCKY FOR JULIAN AT THE MOMENT

**I WILL TRADE MULTIPLES FOR JULIAN (4 or more)***

Have:
Series 2:
_103 Kicks - PENDING_
110 Leila
130 Prince
136 Egbert (2x)
138 Sly
156 Rhonda
159 Zell
161 Teddy
164 Bianca*
169 Bud (2x)
_178 Hugh - PENDING - BrinaLouWho_
181 Drake
191 Marcel
193 Keaton
194 Gladys
196 Freya*

Series 3:
208 Leif
211 Grams
213 Digby
228 Bubbles
238 Friga
251 Chester
260 Tammi
286 Cube
298 Derwin

Series 4:
_303 Katrina - PENDING_
306 Tommy
309 Resetti
313 Pave
314 Gulliver
*318 Stitches**
333 Lolly***
339 Frita*
347 Tammy
_343 Anabelle - PENDING_
366 Ribbot
367 Annalise
372 Doc
*385 Lucky***
386 Rosie*
387 Rowan

Welcome Amiibo:
WA 07 Stella*
WA 17 Ursala*


Want:
027 Lopez*
*173 JULIAN***
255 Wolfgang*
WA1 Vivian 
WA16 Stu
_WA23 Maggie - PENDING - BrinaLouWho_
WA45 Olive


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 22, 2017)

PM'd you instead


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 22, 2017)

I have Whitney and Beau if you get a Marina card I can give you both plus more if needed lemme know if you ever do


----------



## AutumnWolf (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi hon! I was wondering if stitches was still available. I can trade you Dotty for him if he is. Please let me know.


----------



## cutiebunny49 (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi! I'm sorry, Stitches is no longer available >< Thank you for your offer though~


----------



## AutumnWolf (Feb 23, 2017)

No worries!  Good luck with getting your cards!


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 24, 2017)

Oopsie nvm!


----------



## cutiebunny49 (Feb 26, 2017)

Bump!


----------



## Torts McGorts (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi! Would you be willing to trade Stella for Olive?


----------



## crazymom99 (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Darksweets (Jun 11, 2017)

Hey. I've been messaging you. I have not received Bones, but I sent you Tangy. Please respond. Thanks.


----------

